# Kitten stressing out older cat?



## scarlett33 (Jul 15, 2010)

I found a 6 week old kitten in a parking lot 5 weeks ago. Of course, I brought her home but I also already have a 10 year-old cat. So I kept her in our spare bathroom and did not even let them meet face to face in the beginning. Apollo, my 10 year-old cat, knew there was something going on and was obviously jealous from the beginning. I tried to give him plenty of attention so he didn't feel left out but he would look angry every time I came out of the bathroom after visiting with the kitten. The vet advised we not introduce the two for 2 weeks due to ear mites on the kitten as well as wanting to ensure she did not have any respiratory infections. So for two weeks Abby (kitten) lived in the bathroom while Apollo had the run of the rest of the house. Once we got the go ahead to let them co-mingle, we let her play in the living room when he wasn't around so she could smell his scent and vice versa. 

He was becoming increasingly curious to meet her so one day we let them meet while keeping a close watch. He sniffed her and tried to lick her paw and was being quite polite with her. However, she was terrified, arched her back and hissed at him. We did not let the meeting go too long. The next day we let them out together a little bit more. It is 3 weeks later and we let them together whenever we are home -- when we are at work and asleep Abby still stays in the bathroom. Apollo will do his regular thing, eat, clean himself, sleep but Abby loves to pounce on him -- do sneak attacks or just paw him in the face. He started out ignoring it but he will eventually snap, pin her down, bite her paws and neck. She will yelp and run away looking scared but she'll be back for more in a matter of 30 seconds. I know this is a matter of her being so young and wanting to play while he is much older and wants to establish his dominance in the household.

However, I am starting to worry that this situation is stressing him out. I let Abby out as much as I can since she is already confined to the bathroom all day during work and at night while we sleep. But Apollo seems so stressed when she is out because she is constantly disrupting his relaxation. He is in good health but I am concerned the stress will eventually take a toll on him. I want to keep both cats and I know it is still early but if this is going to hurt the original cat I would prefer to find Abby a safe and happy home. Will this pass once she gets out of her pouncing stage or are these cats destined to clash for life?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Apollo is letting her know what he'll put up with. If she's coming back to him, he's not really hurting her. I would suggest at least trying to let Abby spend 24/7 out of the bathroom this weekend - if someone's going to be home - and see how that goes.


----------



## Mary Beth (May 16, 2010)

I agree, Abby has all that pent up energy everytime she's let out of the bathroom which means Apollo can't get any rest and has to keep "retraining" her. If that doesn't work, you might want to consider getting another kitten - a playmate for Abby someone her own age.


----------



## Mom of 4 (Jul 29, 2006)

Apollo is setting the limits of what he will tolerate. Some kittens take longer to accept the boundaries the older cat sets. Give it some time.


----------



## Oriole (Jan 11, 2010)

I second the thought that you should let her out at least for a test run during the weekend. 

Also, I wanted to add that I was (still am) in a similar situation - Lizzie who is 4 years old has to put up with Mikey who is 4 months old  Yes, she is not 10, but she was also used to a _very_ calm and relaxed lifestyle before Mikey showed up; however, she she was also overweight and not very agile. 

Yes, she was stressed when the little critter showed up - but after 3 months together, boy, is there a difference! She is much leaner since she has to run & play with Mikey; she has become fit and can jump much higher - Lizzie is now overall a happier, healthier cat. And Mikey has both a playmate and a mom/teacher in one (see my avatar for proof )

I really wouldn't worry about it - it sounds like Abby and Apollo are getting along really well; now you should just let them work out the details of their relationship on their own. Good luck


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

A 10 y.o. cat should not be stressed, as it can result in urinary problems and depressed immune system that can lead to health problems. I would let Abby out for some play while you can observe _the whole time_. If she starts harassing him, I would intervene and get Abby to play with you, but if Apollo is showing stress, remove him to a quiet bedroom. This rambunctious kitten phase will last up to a year, but 8 wks. to 8 mos. are when they're doing their "wild thing". Over a year Abby will settle down. Gradually, as she settles down, you can extend the length of time that Apollo and Abby are together. You may save $$$ in some vet bills if you can keep Apollo calm and happy.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Before letting the two meet, it's wise to let them exchange bedding or rub both down with a towel to transfer the scent from one to the other. Then let them see each other by propping the bathroom door open a bit. After a few days of that (since your cat already knows she's in the house, I would put the kitten in a carrier and watch the reaction. Then you'll know when you can put them both in the same room as you watch. 

Even though your cat knows the kitten is in the house, I would go through the recommended steps. I hope all goes well.


----------



## domino22 (Jul 3, 2010)

Hi, thought I would reply as I'm in a similar situation so can relate to your problem, although my older cat is still a kitten herself at 7 months so im not too worried about stressing her out at this point - though i do get these looks of desperation like 'why in god's name have you brought that kitten in here??'. I got a 6 week old kitten 2 weeks ago and of course I wanted them to get along immediately and although I took my time introducing them Moshe (the baby kitten) is still confined to his room for long periods simply because I can't leave them alone together for too long. It has been two weeks now which to be fair isn't all that long and at first I would let Moshe out for a little while and Gabbie (the older kitten) would end up pouncing on him and pinning him down and he would cry and cry so I would put him back in his room purely to give him a rest from being wrestled and bitten by a cat much bigger than him. 
I wondered maybe if I just left them to it, let them play and eventually they would get tired and want to curl up and go to sleep and all would be well. This hasn't happened yet but I am letting them play for longer. Moshe gets pinned down and bitten a fair bit but now I just leave them to it, if he is crying I clap my hands loudly and the noise (usually) makes them both stop. It is usually Moshe who starts things again by biting Gabbie's tail or smacking her in the face so I know he just sees it all as playing and eventually will come to understand that Gabbie won't tolerate him starting fights with her. 
I agree that you should let them play for longer, maybe not while you are asleep (Moshe still goes back to his room with a hot water bottle for the night) but while they are at least in earshot so you can step in if necessary. I think your kitten will soon learn what your cat will and won't tolerate and like the others said, it won't be such a new experience for each cat if they are around each other for a longer period, they may just fight and play a bit and then do their own things. A great suggestion from a member when mine weren't getting on was to try putting a couple of baby gates up, stack them so they can't jump over and just let them have a good play and sniff at each other through the bars so they can't do too much damage! 

Good luck, mine are getting on tons better already so hopefully yours will too.

Domino.


----------

